# الرجاء محتاج مساعده في مجال المؤقتات الزمنيه Timers



## عثمان ملحم (6 مايو 2009)

*بالله عليكم محتاج مساعده في موضوع عن المؤقتات الزمنيه Timers بشكل عام واذا في بشكل خاص مثل 555 ودوائر ATS الله يخلييكم انجدوني بارك الله في سواعدكم الطيبه ولكم جزيل الشكر وعظيم الامتنان*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2009)

تنقسم المؤقتات إلى 3 أنواع ميكانيكية وكهربية والكترونية
الميكانيكية تعمل بالزنبرك وتعتمد على بندول دوار و متصل بشوكتان لتنظيم حركة ترس مسنن كساعة اليد و Stop Watch و المنبهات ووصلت لدقة عالية و مازالت قيد الإستخدام.
المؤقتات الكهربية تعتمد على موتور تزامنى يعمل على التيار المتردد و باستخدام تروس خافضة نحصل على دورة يوميا تستطيع تشغيل العديد من التلامسات أثناء هذه الدورة و تستخدم فى أجهزة الري الآلى و اجهزة انارة المنازل أثناء السفر للإيهام أن شخص ما بالداخل ودقتها تعتمد أساسا على دقة التيار العمومى و المعروف أنه على المدى الصغير غير دقيق لكن على المدى الطويل تكون أدق نتيجة التصحيح فى التردد
المؤقتات الإلكترونية تعتمد إما المقاومة والمكثف و تكون دقتها محدودة مثل 555 و 4089 و 4538 و 4047
وهى إما وحيدة الاستقرار و تنتج نبضة واحدة كل عملية قدح أو عديمة الاستقرار وتنتج نبضات مستمرة
تنحصر مهمة المؤقتات على بدء شيء آخر أو انهاؤه وغالبا حاليا أصبحت توصيل تلامسات أو فصلها هذه التلامسات تقوم بتشغيل أى أجهزة بعد ذلك

أمثلة على استخدام 555 و حساباتها هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647-21.html


----------



## عثمان ملحم (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا ايها الماجد الذي يجود دائما بكل خير 
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء والله تعجز الكلمات ان توصل لك الشكر الذي تستحقه وان كنت ااعجز ان ارد جميلك الا اني ادعو الله ان يجازيك به خيرا في الدنيا والاخره 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alaajh (10 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

